# My directorial debut...small commercial gig



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just finished up a small commercial showroom/lease unit.

Before and afters:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

And I thought i'd try shooting a vid of me doing it...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great! 

When you want to post a Youtube, click on the Youtube icon and insert the URL between the brackets that appear.

On a side note, every time I watch a Youtube of someone spraying, I have to mute the volume or listen to Rob, "how dare you watch another man spray" :laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool lil gig. Love em in and out, give me my cash now please :thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't want to show your face on video eh :whistling2:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i vote this project >>>most improved!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

3 things. 

1) looks good

2) how did you paint the ceiling? did you backroll it?

3) you could save time by having a quicksnap attachment style extension pole from wooster. No time having to screw it in. I love mine. 

thanks for posting


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> 3 things.
> 
> 1) looks good
> 
> ...


Thanks 

Just sprayed the ceiling - can't backroll those tile ceilings as the tiles like to lift up on ya as you go!

I've seen those attachments but never tried em - might have to check it out


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just sprayed the ceiling - can't backroll those tile ceilings as the tiles like to lift up on ya as you go!
> 
> I've seen those attachments but never tried em - might have to check it out


All I use are the sherlock GT poles.

GP stopped carrying them though


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

:jester: I just finished playing around with some video and photos I took during the project, and whipped this up :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good! Youtube is great for SEO as well, Ken gave some great advice here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> On a side note, every time I watch a Youtube of someone spraying, I have to mute the volume or listen to Rob, "how dare you watch another man spray" :laughing:


Hilarious


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Love the 2nd video!! good job


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaron, you have been doing a great job on the videos, what has been response from customers? Do you get any feedback? Are you actively using them to promote certain types of work?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - Rcon.


----------

